# 22LR how far?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

How many yards is 22LR good for to still hold a nice group. I've still got the AR-22 to practice with for fun.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The max is 150 with target type under the right condition.

Don't expect the same results as with 5.56 NATO

Best to be used at 100 or less preferably at 50.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They can reach out farther than a person might think.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

We generally set up our .22 range at 30 yards.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Many moons ago when I was just a young whipper snapper, I owned a Model 52 Winchester and had a bunch of Chanuck Ammo for summer practice. The closest range was about ten miles from the house and my Grandpa would take me about once a week. On occasion the state hi power shooters were doing their KD (Known Distance) firing at 200 Yards.

Once we got the elevation right and I doped the wind pretty good, I could shoot groups as good as the big boys with their Springfields.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back in the day, I competed in NRA small bore tournaments. Fifty feet to 100 yards. Winners were decided not by bull's eyes but by what we called pinwheels. Even at 100 yards.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> How many yards is 22LR good for to still hold a nice group. I've still got the AR-22 to practice with for fun.


My best group was about 6 inches at 150yards. Almost no wind, standard velocity ammo


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

One thing to remember is that the 22 40 grain slug was originally designed as a shrunken 500 grain 45-70 slug.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

To many variables. I'd say the person and equipment are more of a factor then the caliber.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I have made longer shots with a .22 but for myself I generally plan on 100 yds max for target practice and 50 yds for shooting game.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I shoot at 50 to 100 yards with my .22lr. I use the iron sights and have no problem hitting the target at 100 yards. I agree with Chipper. My .22 has a long barrel so it is a better choice for longer shots.


----------

